# New Acer Computer with a ton of bloatware



## viviene18328 (Feb 9, 2015)

I purchased a new acer computer with Windows 8.1 on it. There is a ton of bloatware on it that I'd like to remove. I use my computer for my online store on Etsy storing listing photos, personal photos and correspondence for my shop and personal correspondence. I also have Photoshop Elements and Microsoft Publisher that I would like to load on my computer but not until I can clean this junk off. I'd also like to make a copy of the way the computer is set up software wise after I remove this bloatware so if I ever need to reset the computer I can do so without the bloatware going back on. 

This is the log for my computer:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU J1900 @ 1.99GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3978 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2042 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 461180 MB, Free - 432049 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire XC-603G
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I did put AVG anti-virus in (free version for now) and Malwarebytes (free version) as well.
I did set up Windows Live Mail as well.

Other than that, I've not added anything else. 

I did read about CCleaner and PC Decrapifier but I was not comfortable with using either because of comments made in reviews of these products. I figured it was better to ask first before screwing up my brand new computer.

I know just enough to be dangerous and would rather find out how to get this bloatware off step by step so I don't mess up my computer. TIA for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know people have used PC Decrapifier successfully, but I haven't checked to make sure it is compatible with 8.1.

My preference is to just use the normal uninstall (Program and Features) to get rid of bloatware that I am sure I will not use. Any programs whose purpose I do not understand or that I think I may want in the future I leave alone until I'm sure I will not regret an uninstall. Even if you don't use PC Decrapifier to uninstall you can use it to get a list of the programs you may want to uninstall or investigate further.

I use Macrium Reflect Free to save an early version (as you want to do) and then to save backups monthly. There are many other such utilities both free and for purchase.


----------



## viviene18328 (Feb 9, 2015)

TerryNet, thank you very much for answering me. I do understand how to remove the items via uninstalling them. The only issue is that there are a lot of things that are not showing in the programs section that I'd like to remove and I'm not sure how to find them such as Booking.com, Dropbox, CyberLink PowerDVD12 (I have no idea what that is), Foxit PhantomPDF (again no idea what that is. On the tiled view there are things like the Dow Jones stock quotes up to the minute, etc. I'll start out removing what is in the programs section but for those items that are not what does one do? Thank you again for your assistance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For Windows Store Apps on the Start screen right click on the Tile and select 'uninstall.' Microsoft's built-in junk cannot be uninstalled, but you can 'unpin' it to get it out of sight.

Are booking.com and Dropbox Apps with Tiles or shortcuts on the desktop? If the latter they are (check to make sure) just pointers to web sites and can be simply deleted.

CyberLink PowerDVD12 is probably just a trial and doesn't sound like something you want to buy. Where do you see it?

Looks like the same story and question for Foxit PhantomPDF.


----------



## viviene18328 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you for the info about removing the Windows store apps! I like having a very clear desktop and working with exactly what I need. I was also able to remove most all the other items I don't need and am still removing some others.

I really appreciate the assistance! My husband just mentioned to me that Microsoft is going to offer free upgrades to Windows 10 and I looked at him like he shot me in the head. I can handle only so many updates in so many years lol. Thanks again.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Foxit PDF id actually a much better alternative to Adobe reader.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's true, Brandon, that some people (not including me) like the free Foxit PDF Reader better than Adobe Reader. But many of us do not need to purchase a PDF editor, such as Foxit PhantomPDF


----------

